# Used Silvia with PID



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

Hello,

I am looking at getting my first proper machine and grinder, what is the general opinion about buying a used machine with a PID already installed. Is this asking for trouble or are they pretty problem free? This has caught my eye:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/152513015428

Or would it be better to buy a new machine and upgrade once I have more experience with the machine?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I think that it would be a very good idea to buy it.

But there again, I would say that seeing that it is me that is selling it


----------



## greymda (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Patsy (Mar 6, 2016)

I was looking at the same machine ?


----------



## brabzzz (Apr 14, 2017)

Good luck with sale/bids - looks like great kit.

I already have one, and looking to maybe replace it with something double boiler...but now the thought crosses my mind that i could just buy another one and have the same functionality for less - and have 2 Silvia's in my life


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

brabzzz said:


> Good luck with sale/bids - looks like great kit.
> 
> I already have one, and looking to maybe replace it with something double boiler...but now the thought crosses my mind that i could just buy another one and have the same functionality for less - and have 2 Silvia's in my life


Use one for coffee and one for steaming. Yes, that would work.

As I said in another thread, I'll be in Prague in a few weeks, delivery may be an option.


----------



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

Lol, good luck!! To be honest it looks like a good machine.

I'm kind of waiting for something to come up in Bristol really otherwise I might have made you an offer


----------



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

Question still stands though. If you guys were looking for a machine would you look for one with a pid conversion, or do this yourself?

the other option is but new with warranty etc. And then upgrade to pid after a year or so once you've learned a bit more about the standard machine?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

aled said:


> Lol, good luck!! To be honest it looks like a good machine.
> 
> I'm kind of waiting for something to come up in Bristol really otherwise I might have made you an offer


There's a very good chance that I'll be in Thornbury next weekend...


----------



## aled (Apr 18, 2017)

Hmmmm, I work pretty near Thornbury too!! Looks like this has sold now though right?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

aled said:


> Hmmmm, I work pretty near Thornbury too!! Looks like this has sold now though right?


Yes, courier collected it today.


----------

